# A fattie for me, a fattie for ,,,...



## violator (Mar 27, 2010)

One for me, one for my oldest Son, one for my youngest Son, and one to be cut up for Sunday breakfast!!!!!
Prepped them tonight, cheeseburger style. Mine has some horseradish. Sauteed some mushrooms, onions, and garlic and added some fried potatoes.
I have to go into work for a few hours tomorrow morning, so the plan is - put them in the freezer before I leave for work. Then when I get home, I weave them with the bacon. Sorry, no qview, but there will be some of the final product.
Man, we can't hardly wait!!!!!!!!!


----------



## northern greenhorn (Mar 27, 2010)

Cheeseburger fatty, sounds great. I just made my first fatty last night, I stuffed it with corned beef, red potatoes, and Swiss cheese. The qview is on the post of finished first fatty. It turned out great, my family loved it, I used apple wood chips in my gosm, and cooked them until 165*. Good luck with yours, and I can't wait to see the qview.


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 27, 2010)

Don't freeze them for too long or you will have a fattycicle


----------



## violator (Mar 27, 2010)

I won't line them up for pix until I ready to put them in the smoker (about 10 more min.) Then I'll get more pix when they are done.......and man are we drooling.
We helped my Brother shovel about 2 tons of black dirt this morning so we are BEAT.....but, we will pert right up when those bad boys are DONE.


----------



## violator (Mar 27, 2010)

No they were in there about 75-90 min.


----------



## violator (Mar 27, 2010)

Beautiful smoke rollin'


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 27, 2010)

I have been waiting all week for you to smoke your fatties so I can hear what you think of them.


----------



## violator (Mar 27, 2010)

Ready for the smoker.


----------



## violator (Mar 27, 2010)

It's been between 2.5 & 3 hours.....MAN they look GOOD already!!!!


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 27, 2010)

What temp are you smoking them at?


----------



## violator (Mar 27, 2010)

About 275. The probe is at 150 right now.


----------



## pecanwood (Mar 27, 2010)

Still waiting on that Qview.


----------



## violator (Mar 27, 2010)

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thank you, to who ever dreamed this idea up. That person was GENIUS.


These are AMAZING. I took them out of the smoker after they got to 160 degrees. Then put them in the oven @ 375 for about 45 min. These pix are before the trip to the oven.

This is gonna be GREAT for breakfast, with an egg (that's right, just ONE egg)


----------



## northern greenhorn (Mar 27, 2010)

Great lookin fatties, nice job


----------



## westsmoke (Mar 28, 2010)

Fatties have become my Friday Nite ritual. Theres no better way to end a hard weeks work than some cold Coors Light and a couple fatties on the smoker.


----------



## treegje (Mar 28, 2010)

Man those look good


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 28, 2010)

Yepper those are some fine looking fatties there Violator. You should be proud of those pieces of pure goodness.


----------



## kremco (Mar 28, 2010)

my son and I made our first a week ago too, one was filled with french toast and maple syrup and the other was pizza sauce, shredded marble cheese and black olives. The breakfast one was all pork sausage and the pizza was itailan sausage and hamburger mix. I LOVE FATTIES.


----------



## smokin leo (Apr 13, 2010)

mmmmmmmmmmmmm fatties


----------

